# Oil and Vinegar: Which Sandwiches?



## Mylegsbig

I bought a really delicious looking oil and vinegar salad dressing.

What type of sandwiches does this go best on?

please list a few delicious examples.

Thanks.


----------



## GB

I love it on cold cut sandwiches of all types (think Italian subs). I put it on turkey sandwiches. Really any kind of cold cuts that I eat.


----------



## Mylegsbig

See, i was thinking that it would be good on italian, but it wouldn't be so good on turkey.  I guess i was wrong. I will be sure to try it out, as i love my home made club sandwich.

Normally on my club i put a caesar vinegarette(sic)


----------



## vyapti

I put vinegar on every sandwich, instead of mayonaisse.  A little vinegar on top of lettuce or tomato is always preferrable, IMO.


----------



## Mylegsbig

im talking about oil and vinegar.


----------



## GB

It would still apply.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I find oil & vinegar dressings indispensible on Italian subs &/or any sandwich that incorporates Italian cold cuts.


----------



## vyapti

GB said:
			
		

> It would still apply.


yes yes.  Oil just makes it better.


----------



## kadesma

We use oil and vinegar on just about any sandwich that has a nice thick roll or thick cut artisan bread. Plain sammie bread gets to soggy, but it still tastes good. My kids love that french bread that has big pieces of roasted garlic, then salami,provolone ,mortadella, and a tomato,onion, lettuce salad dressed with balsamic and evoo, salt and pepper, slap it together and enjoy... Let your imagination be your guide 

kadesma


----------



## philso

- my opinion: forget about store bought  dressings entirely. all of the cheap ones and most of the rest use crappy (excuse the technical term) oil that is neither good for your family's health nor tasty. they rely on non-quality herbs and "seasonings" and artificial chemicals. the decent ones are exhorbitantly priced.
 get 3 plastic squeeze bottles and use them for 1) virgin olive oil, 2) cider vinegar, and 3) balsamic vinegar.

 as far as what oil & vinegar will go with: cooking is not about correctly reproducing what other people have made, but in knowing what you like and want, imagining how different flavors and textures will go together, and using your understanding of how ingredients and techniques work to achieve the results you want. trial and error are the best way to learn what works for you. if you think that oil & vinegar would taste good on turkey, you should just go ahead and give it a shot.  in all likely hood, there's someone out there  who's using oil & vinegar on their peanut butter & jelly sandwich made with sunbeam white bread ... and  loving it!


----------



## BigDog

I concur with putting it on most any sandwich incorporating Italian cold cuts. Granted the quality isn't the best, but oil & vinegar goes on most of my sandwiches from Subway.

On that note, what about a veggie sandwich? Lettuce, tomato, cukes, onion, pepper, carrot, baby spinach, and whatever else topped with salt, pepper, and oil and vinegar.


----------



## kadesma

Bigdog,
a veggie sammie sounds great, wonder how O&V would be on grilled eggplant,peppers,onions etc on a great roll or lightly toasted artisan bread?


Food for thought 

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee

Try it with roasted veggies w/ warmed chevre on foccacia bread! Yummmm. I like a balsamic/olive oil combo for that one.


----------



## philso

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Try it with roasted veggies w/ warmed chevre on foccacia bread! Yummmm. I like a balsamic/olive oil combo for that one.


 
the sandwich suggestion sounds good, but better yet is your quote


----------



## kadesma

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Try it with roasted veggies w/ warmed chevre on foccacia bread! Yummmm. I like a balsamic/olive oil combo for that one.


You're on grumblebee  next round of sammies I'll try your idea.

kadesma


----------



## luvs

turkey & ham on kaiser sounds great to me.


----------



## Ripliancum

I use oil and vinegar on every sandwhich, well with a few expeptions i guess, i don't think it would be very good on a hot sandwhich.


----------



## GB

Ripliancum said:
			
		

> I use oil and vinegar on every sandwhich, well with a few expeptions i guess, i don't think it would be very good on a hot sandwhich.


You should try it on a hot sandwich sometime. I get Italian subs toasted with oil and vinegar all the time. It is fantastic!


----------



## kadesma

I'm with GB on this Rip, try a roast beef with arugala and oil and vinegar your fav cheese and then make a pannini out of it. It's yummy


kadesma


----------



## Hopz

I love to make a herbed Foccia bread, and stuff it with roasted vegetables... or even grilled veggies, THEN Oil and Vinegar... that's good.
If you are a meat lover, inclide salami, or roast beef, ..you choose.

EDITED to be Foccia instead of Pita... pity, I had a brain fart.


----------

